# Driving from Miami to Key West -- How long will it take?



## elimay

We are driving from Miami to Key West on 8/29/10. I heard it may take up to 4 hours!!  

How long did it take for you to get there?


----------



## brankatz

It is approx. 120 miles once you enter the keys to key west depends on how fast you drive traffic.  Bathroom Break's many variables but I think 4 Hours is worst case scenario


----------



## UWSurfer

That's about right.   The highway system there in Miami is full of traffic and stop lights.   I made the trek a year ago from Pompano beach and decided to simply enjoy the experience.   Once you are out of Miami it gets to be a nice interesting drive.


----------



## Pit

Drive it during daylight hours and enjoy the scenery.


----------



## BevL

Depends on day of week and time of day.  Friday, Saturday would be worse, I expect.


----------



## night0wl

May be shorter than 4 hours if from Miami you take 836 West (Toll) to the Turnpike South (Toll) to Homestead...and then US-1 all the way to Key West.

From downtown Miami to Homestead on US-1 once you get out of Coral Gables is a mind numbing depressing drive through strip mall hell


----------



## silverfox82

If you are leaving from the airport (rental car area) find 836 west, go to the turnpike south and continue on us1 to key west. Without traffic it should take a bit over 3 hours without stops but by all means allow some time to see the sights. A few short blocks after the turnpike ends and you are on us1 you can take a left on card sound road (toll) which is a bit more senic and just before the toll booth is Alabama Jacks, cold beer and a real nice fish sandwich, it will set the mood for your trip. After that you will have a bazillion places to stop, or not, before key west. Once south of key largo you will see water pretty much all the way, its a wonderful sight. Enjoy


----------



## JonathanIT

I actually did this drive for a day trip a couple years ago.  I left about 8a (I was staying at the HGVC South Beach) and got to Key West in time for lunch.  I explored the town a little and headed back to Miami in the evening.  I stopped for dinner on the way back.  I got back to South Beach about 9 or 10p.  It was a long day but it was a great way to spend the day.  I really enjoyed the drive, but then again I love to drive (and I rented a convertible for the trip  ).  I'd love to return to Key West and spend some time there.


----------



## Mel7706

*One of the USA's most scenic drives*

Route one in the Keys(Overseas Highway) is the basic route of Henry Flagler's overseas railway built in the early 1900's. Fantastic story about the building and decline of the railroad. Don't concentrate on speed. Just enjoy the vistas.


----------



## Talent312

Mel7706 said:


> Don't concentrate on speed. Just enjoy the vistas.



Seriously. The journey is as important as the destination. So, slow down.
Stop at John Pennekamp State Park and take a tour boat to the reef or just walk the nature trail. Pick up a T-shirt at the 7-Mile Bridge bar. Along the way, you'll see relics of old rusty bridges built over Hentry Flagler's old RR route. At Bahia Honda, go for a swim at one the best beaches in the State (best in the Keys).


----------



## Sea Six

When travelling the Keys all the way to Key West, the best thing is to take your time and see as much as possible.  Chances are, you won't take the time on your way out.  If you get from Miami to Key West in 4 hours, you're doing it wrong.  My friends and I now rate the trip by how LONG it took us.


----------



## JPD

All I can say is it's a beautiful drive. But, the most important thing to remember is, watch the speed limits. Police will give you a ticket in a heartbeat. That is where they get most of thier operating revenue.


----------



## mishpat

*so ture*



JPD said:


> All I can say is it's a beautiful drive. But, the most important thing to remember is, watch the speed limits. Police will give you a ticket in a heartbeat. That is where they get most of thier operating revenue.



We drove from Ft Lauderdale to Key West less than two months ago. It did take  about four hours BUT the final hour was driving hell. I saw a trooper turn and start following me. Just the two of us(and my family) for about thirty miles. No other cars on the road.  And the speed limit drops from 55 50 45 to 35. You try to drive 35 for half an hour with a cop on your tail !! Very stressful to say the least. When we finally arrived at the Westin, I truly needed-and deserved-a vacation.  Other than that, we loved Key West and hope to return next year-by flying straight in.


----------



## Neesie

Sea Six said:


> When travelling the Keys all the way to Key West, the best thing is to take your time and see as much as possible.  Chances are, you won't take the time on your way out.  If you get from Miami to Key West in 4 hours, you're doing it wrong.  My friends and I now rate the trip by how LONG it took us.



Remember, half the fun is getting there!  There is a gorgeous beach along the way called Sombrero Beach, nice place to get out and stretch your legs.  And google "Key Deer" I believe the island they are on is Big Pine Island.  Yes, do the drive during daylight hours and leave enough time for a few stops along the way.


----------



## Talent312

mishpat said:


> We drove from Ft Lauderdale to Key West less than two months ago. It did take  about four hours BUT the final hour was driving hell. I saw a trooper turn and start following me. Just the two of us(and my family) for about thirty miles. No other cars on the road...



At some point, I would have said, "Screw this!" and pulled over to let the trooper pass by, or pulled into a restaurant/bar/tackle shop for a few minutes. The trooper was prob'ly on his way home or back to base, and would have been just as happy to have you out from in front of him. All it takes is a little imagination, instead of acting like a deer caught in the headlights.


----------



## Nick Danger

If you enjoy ocean views, it will be the most enjoyable 3-4 hour drive you've ever taken.


----------



## Neesie

I just noticed the date you are going; you are aware it is hurricane season, right?


----------



## Talent312

I also noticed that elimay hasn't posted since her origninal.
We may just be talking among ourselves...


----------



## LisaRex

Spring for a convertible, and as others have said, enjoy the scenery.  And don't forget the sunscreen and sunglasses!  You can stop in Marathon for lunch.


----------



## PigsDad

Neesie said:


> I just noticed the date you are going; you are aware it is hurricane season, right?


April - July is tornado season in the mid-west.  Does that mean no one should visit there in the summer?  

Kurt


----------



## The Conch Man

Like your comment Kurt, you couldn't say that any better, ya got ROFLMAO!



PigsDad said:


> April - July is tornado season in the mid-west. Does that mean no one should visit there in the summer?
> 
> Kurt


----------



## Talent312

PigsDad said:


> April - July is tornado season in the mid-west.  Does that mean no one should visit there in the summer?



Also, I hear that its "quake season" like 24/7 in California.


----------



## dvc_john

One time driving down several years ago, they were doing some sort of maintenance on one of the longer bridges, and traffic was stopped (on the bridge) for maybe 20 minutes or so. 
It was a beautiful day, and instead of being upset, everyone just got out of their cars, watched the scenery, saw some dolphins, and chatted with strangers. It was one of the more enjoyable parts of the trip.


----------



## baakfamily

*Please do (talk on)*



Talent312 said:


> I also noticed that elimay hasn't posted since her origninal.
> We may just be talking among ourselves...



But feel free to talk on.  I got my SCUBA certification last year with my son so of course I must hit the Keys at some point.  Not this year, but maybe next.


----------



## Kelsie

I guess Elimay must have gotten discouraged.   However, if you are still interested in the great information everyone has given you em, I have one more sug. Give yourself plenty of time when traveling back to MIA/FLL.  We have been going to KW for 18 yrs. and really never ran into a major delay, until this past October 2009.  We gave ourselves 5 yrs. to drive from KW to Laurderdale to catch our flight.  Name the delay it happened.  Sudden rain, unbelievable traffic in clusters, chickens crossing the road (& you better stop), an old man going 25 in a 50 and not able to pass.   Trying to get our car back to the off site destination for Hertz in FL and could not get anyone who spoke English to answer my questions.   We missed our flight!  We flew Southwest and they were amazing, booked us for the next morning, without additional fees, gave us a voucher for $$ off our Hotel.  From now on, we will leave at least 6 hrs. to get there on time, or leave the night before & stay in FL, depending on the time of our flight.  Have a great time.  kelsie


----------



## Sea Six

Talent312 said:


> I also noticed that elimay hasn't posted since her origninal.
> We may just be talking among ourselves...



I also noticed she didn't bother to tell us where she's from. So, if she's from parts of Europe, she may never get there.


----------

